# Cysts



## emsy (Feb 27, 2003)

Hello Peter,

I guess we would just like a little reassurance...

We are now on our second ICSSI attempt, the first one was abandoned before EC due to a poor response as my follies were maturing at different rates... This attempt has not been going smoothly either, I started on synarel spray on the 14/2, (had the prostap jab last time) but only a total of 2 sprays per day... started the puregon jabs on the 28/2 even though period was late in coming, didn't have my first scan until 4/3 when doc found that I had developed a cyst on my right ovary... he said this was in response to the nasal spray?!? My left ovary was fine with 5+ follies... We had to stop the stims, to see if things would settle down. I spent a week fretting over what they would find in the next scan, whether or not tx would be cancelled again!! 

Was scanned again yesterday, the cyst hasn't grown any, but it hasn't shrunk either... Doc did an internal exam to try an burst it, to no avail!! So left it as another week still sniffing, waiting to see if it goes away or not... He did say that I could start back on the stims next week regardless, as we could just ignore the cyst. Is it safe to do this? Would this mean that we would be relying on just one ovary to produce the follicles? Can you recommend anything to get rid of it, strenuous exercise for example...I know, I know, I'm clutching at straws here!! 

I would greatly appreciate your advice
Many thanks,
Emma


----------



## gilly (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi emsy
Thought i would reply to your message as i had a similar experience whilst undergoing my IVF in Feb. I too developed a cyst on my ovary whilst sniffing and mine also didnt grow or disappear. My doc also said not to worry about it as it wasnt getting any bigger. You might find that the ovary without the cyst recompences and you'll get a lot more follies on that one (which is what happened to me) Dont worry too much, at egg collection they drained my cyst and still managed to get 4 follies off that ovary and 8 off the other. Try not to panic, I know thats easier said than done but i reckon you'll be fine.
Good luck
gilly


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Emma,

Cysts can be drained under ultrasound guidance fairly easily. Otherwise they will not go away. Have another chat with your physician for more advice.

Regards,

Peter



emsy said:


> Hello Peter,
> 
> I guess we would just like a little reassurance...
> 
> ...


----------

